# 有沒有高手能 翻譯 Gentoo 安裝方法 或 設置網站教學 ?

## joeho

這裏的高手看懂英文嗎?

----------

## mathabstrction

这还用问？

----------

## methaneoxy

还好当初开始弄Gentoo的时候官方还有中文手册  :Cool: 

----------

## xiaobo

用Google Chrome 自带翻译，或安装翻译插件

----------

